# 20.5.6 update and Premiere Menus reverted to non-HD



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Did anyone else have their menu's revert to the old style non-HD after this update? A friend of mine just called in a panic and thought it was broken til I walked her through changing it back to the HD menus. She has a TCD746320.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

TivoJD said:


> Did anyone else have their menu's revert to the old style non-HD after this update? A friend of mine just called in a panic and thought it was broken til I walked her through changing it back to the HD menus. She has a TCD746320.


No change here. It's not unknown for this to be done accidentally.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TivoJD said:


> Did anyone else have their menu's revert to the old style non-HD after this update? A friend of mine just called in a panic and thought it was broken til I walked her through changing it back to the HD menus. She has a TCD746320.


Yes, mine reverted, and it took a little while for me this morning to navigate back to the settings. Irritating....


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

TivoJD said:


> Did anyone else have their menu's revert to the old style non-HD after this update? A friend of mine just called in a panic and thought it was broken til I walked her through changing it back to the HD menus. She has a TCD746320.


No, I do like the new channel logos and the [NEW] logo in the "Now Showing" changed color (now white) also, though not in the guide (still blue).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

PCurry57 said:


> No, I do like the new channel logos and the [NEW] logo in the "Now Showing" changed color (now white) also, though not in the guide (still blue).


I posted this elsewhere, but please notice that those useless channel logos are pushing show title information off the right edge of the window. They're ridiculous and certainly not even worthy of an option...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Yes mine did too, I didn't know what was going on, and the channel logos in SD ARE HUGE in now playing. I'm glad I just had to switch back


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Yes mine did too, I didn't know what was going on, and the channel logos in SD ARE HUGE in now playing. I'm glad I just had to switch back


They've huge for quite awhile in the SD now playing list. Makes me glad there is an HD menu option.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Bierboy said:


> Yes, mine reverted, and it took a little while for me this morning to navigate back to the settings. Irritating....


The icons can be turned off by pressing A in the guide.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

This happened to a friend of mine as well.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TivoJD said:


> Did anyone else have their menu's revert to the old style non-HD after this update? A friend of mine just called in a panic and thought it was broken til I walked her through changing it back to the HD menus. She has a TCD746320.


Neither my TCD746320 or TCD746500 had this problem.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

TivoJD said:


> Did anyone else have their menu's revert to the old style non-HD after this update? A friend of mine just called in a panic and thought it was broken til I walked her through changing it back to the HD menus. She has a TCD746320.


happened on one of mine.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JWhites said:


> The icons can be turned off by pressing A in the guide.


I was talking about switching from SD to HD menus...not the channel logos...see the post I was responding to.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

my standalone pxl updated monday, it didn't revert to the sd menus.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

TivoJD said:


> Did anyone else have their menu's revert to the old style non-HD after this update?


Yes. I did a double take when I turned on the TV. figured that's what happened. Never seen that happen before.

settings -> displays -> Choose Tivo Menus -> Tivo with HD Menus (Widescreen) fixed it.


----------



## anotherlab (Jun 23, 2005)

boywaja said:


> Yes. I did a double take when I turned on the TV. figured that's what happened. Never seen that happen before.
> 
> settings -> displays -> Choose Tivo Menus -> Tivo with HD Menus (Widescreen) fixed it.


Same thing happened to my Premiere. I thought the OS had been rolled back 5 years. Re-enabling the HD Menus fixed it.


----------



## TomJHansen (Nov 6, 2000)

TivoJD said:


> Did anyone else have their menu's revert to the old style non-HD after this update? A friend of mine just called in a panic and thought it was broken til I walked her through changing it back to the HD menus. She has a TCD746320.


Yes I just noticed this - it was quite weird. Reminded me of the old S2 days.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

My bedroom Tivo was updated last night and it didn't change the menu. But my living room Tivo also updated overnight and it DID change the menu to SD.

The weird thing was, it had been so long since I last saw the SD menu that I was confused as to what the heck was going on. The first thing I set out to do was get the Tivo clock back, since it goes away every time the Tivo is restarted, and saw the clock on the bottom of the screen. 

I finally figured it out and went in to change the menu back. That also put my Tivo clock on the top of the screen where it belongs.


----------



## dandan14 (Dec 12, 2015)

Man -- that scared me! I thought the interface had taken a giant leap backward! 

That's definitely a way to make a bad first impression. Seems like they would have caught that in testing.


----------



## ajergo (Feb 20, 2002)

Yes, my Tivo Premiere reverted back to SD menu's when the Fall/2015 update was done. I stumbled on the menu to change it back to HD menu's.

The message said to go to Tivo.com/serviceupdates to find more details on this update. I went to that web site and there is no further info on TiVo Premiere service updates. Was there anything else changed besides adding Channel Logo's on the Guide. Said something about telling me if HD channels are available, but I essentially had that already ... always tunes to HD channel if available. Any other changes?


----------



## debikk (Jan 21, 2011)

Happened to me as well and I didn't realize it was in SD. I hated it and was not happy. Glad I came on here to read that it was in fact SD and could put it back to HD.


----------



## phone man (Nov 4, 2011)

Our Tivo menus changed too. YUCK!! Took a little poking around in the settings to figure out how to change it back. Ahhhhh! much better now!


----------



## seattletwodogs (Aug 21, 2008)

anotherlab said:


> Same thing happened to my Premiere. I thought the OS had been rolled back 5 years. Re-enabling the HD Menus fixed it.


Thank you for listing steps to return to normality on Premiere. It was a surprise annoyance.


----------



## abqdan (Aug 29, 2012)

Same here - one unit reverted to SD, the other didn't. It was my older Premiere that reverted - not sure if that was relevant though. In any case, easy fix!


----------



## Gerhard (Sep 29, 2002)

Yep, same thing happen to our office TiVo... Wife came in and said, "I think TiVo just reverted is to the menu system from our original tivo! Did they stop supporting all of the cool features or go out of business!?"

Frankly, I had no idea that if you didn't use HD menus that none of the high end features would work.

Anyway, same OS update issue for us: HD menus disappeared on a dual tuner Premier.


----------



## tab3 (Dec 12, 2015)

You can call Tivo tech support and have them fix the menu problem. Takes just a couple of minutes as they are very familiar with this issue.


----------



## machaon (Nov 20, 2012)

The best that TIVO could do, for us customers, was to give us stupid, worthless logos?

How about fixing the "This recording will be deleted within 24 hours" warning? How about the "This show is being recorded on ... " when it is not due to be recorded for quite a while?

One of my Premieres was update on the 10th and had the menu changed to SD. My other Premiere is still waiting for the update.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

Both my Tivos went to SD menus. I noticed right away when I hit the guide and didn't have live TV on the upper right. I fixed it fast. I love the HD menus. 

I am happy that Tivo is still bothering to do updates to the premiere.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tab3 said:


> You can call Tivo tech support and have them fix the menu problem. Takes just a couple of minutes as they are very familiar with this issue.


Huh? Why would anyone need to call TiVo? Can't they just configure their Premiere to use the HD menus via the Settings UI?
To switch from the SD menus to the HD menus, press the TiVo button to go to TiVo Central and then select Messages & Settings > Settings > Displays > Choose TiVo Menus > TiVo with HD Menus (Widescreen).
(link)​


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

I had it go to SD Menus. When I switched HD Menus, I kept getting 503 errors. Needed to reboot the box to get it back to normal. I was worried my hard drive was going. I've had the thing since 2009. 6 years is a long time for a hard drive in continuous use.

I'm glad I was not the only one who got he SD Menus back. It was a fun flashback to the DirecTivo I used to have.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

This happened to my Parents' Premiere. They didn't even know what was going on for how knows how many days, but they emailed me and complained about the new update.

It took me a little bit of quizzing them over the phone to figure out what they were talking about. It was when they mentioned that the free space indicator went missing that the light bulb turned on above my head that their TiVo was simply in SD menus.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

I posted a seperate thread. Mine also reverted to SD menus, but yesterday my HD menus have become fuzzy looking. The fonts are now jagged like an enlarged bitmap. Programming is in HD, and I have the HD Style menu. Anyone else see this issue?


----------



## Zetacrim (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes, same problem. UI is set to HD and have HD menus and HD content but text is pixelated. I flipped back and forth to SD and ensured resolution was at 1080 and nothing helps. Issue started with this update.


----------



## joking777 (Dec 28, 2015)

It isn't just the menus. It is obvious on any lines that would normally be anti-aliased like lines on a football field.

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

rebooting the box helped resolve mine, though it did return several days later


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

My Elite just got the Fall 2015 update for the second time. The first time, several weeks ago, the menus stayed on HD. This time they reverted to SD.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Still having recurring issues here, in both menus and onscreen nag bar and guide


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

boywaja said:


> Yes. I did a double take when I turned on the TV. figured that's what happened. Never seen that happen before.
> 
> settings -> displays -> Choose Tivo Menus -> Tivo with HD Menus (Widescreen) fixed it.


My daughter just complained that the Amazon App was missing now. WTF???? Anyway, I rebooted before checking in here. And now we wait, and wait, and wait.... 

Thanks for the fix.


----------

